# Fert settings



## Blay (Oct 24, 2020)

I plan in the Spring to spoon feed the lawn but I'm unsure of the spreader settings to do this.


----------



## thecutter64 (Oct 5, 2021)

0.25 lbs/1000 sqft/ week. Only during active growth. Don't stress it in summer heat.

You will need to test it out based on spreader, prill size, your walk speed. Test 1000 sqft at a time with a non burning fertilizer first( like milo).


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

With regards to spreader settings, I find the easiest way is to start on the lowest setting. Do a pass and look to see how much product is coming out. Continue to move up one setting until you are happy with the amount.

You will want an even amount coming out. You will know when it's too much.

I prefer to go over the lawn in several directions until the hopper is empty rather than trying to dial it in to the point that I run out of product rust as I'm finishing my last pass.

This is a good habit to get into as each fertilizer can have a different prill size and your walking speed will NEVER be exactly the same from one app to another.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

The easiest way go calibrate your spreader

Application rate. Lbs/1000 sqft

Spread out a tarp - 20x20 is fine
Make a passes as if you where spreading but do it over the tarp. You can also do it in your drive way and sweep it up and weigh it.

20x20=400sqft

12.5lb bag if "scotts" covers 5000 sqft
Or .0025lbs/sqft
Or 400 sqft = 1lb

Or set what ever spreader you have at the recomended setting. Measure out tour area and put that amount in . Spread it out. If you run out you know you have to turn it down .


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

G - For Green

L - For Lush


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 28, 2019)

LOL @TroyScherer I like that! I'm going to have to test how much I throw down using those settings next season.


----------

